# Yes! Wonderful news! The Redline of Chemical weapon use against civiliansWasEnforced!



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes! Last nights news of Trump and other international partners using a strong but limited strike against Syria is a wonderful thing, despite what the minority are saying. 

Based on the "feelers" I have out, the majority of the US and the majority of the world was on board with the international community doing something. Not shutting the blinds and turning off the lights when they hear the neighbor child get beaten and scream for help. The child screams for help as some of the minority ruminate in their heads thing like: "not my problem", "let them fight it out", "not with our blood", "that child, women and men deserves it because they are camel riders and a sand jockeys", those children and people deserve it because they are radical extremists, all of em, even though I havent even meet .0000000000001% of that population", "they deserve it because they have brown skin and we don't", "they deserve it because those kids and those unarmed people aren't fighting for themselves with some rocks and sticks against the military or something", "they arent close to us in geographic location so why should I care", "not worth it". Some of these are literally answers I have read on the forums from some of the minority. 

There was some paranoia going on this forum (and very little on some other forums) around about American troops being lost. Didn't happen. This strike was a wonderful thing for a few reasons. 

1. Sends a loud and clear message to all nations, use of Chemical weapons is a Red line. No more grey area. No more trying to muddy the waters. No more, "well, I didnt know" and "X country did it" No more excuses! 
2. Called Putin and his governments bluff of striking down the missiles and "targeting the whatever launched it". It made him and his government look more like a paper tiger and diminishes a degree of his iron grip on power because of fear.
3. It made the US and its allies appear stronger and not a paper tiger or a "blowhard". That the US and its partners will exact costs when they say "we will exact costs". It will bring about more respectable fear for US, UN and partners.
4. Sends a loud and clear message to Assad and Pootin. Dont pull anymore "chitlets" in Syria, the Baltics, illegally annexing other people territory, interfering in peoples elections, getting dangerously close to buzz planes, probing our grid
5. This sends a loud and clear message to China building up illegal islands in the South China Sea, that we are willing to use force first to ensure international law is upheld and surely will defend our self. Basically stop your "chitlets"
6. This sends a loud and clear message to North Korea, that if they fire upon SK or if they do something exceptional, such as detonate a nuke over water for testing, we have stuck others first before. This puts NK more in check.
7. This sends a loud and clear message to Iran and terrorist group Hezballah (who Russia and Syria are aligned with) that regularly attack Israel, stop your "chitlets". We are willing to engage you if you step out of line. 
8. This sends a message to everyone, upcoming or already established, there are red lines that can not be crossed or there will be consequences. 

An attack was performed last night and no American blood was spilled. No Russian blood was spilled. No Syrian blood was spilled. No blood was spilled. However, fortunately, significant costs were implemented for Syria, Russia and anyone else thinking of using Chemical weapons or purposely attacking mass civilians through any other means. We also told them, that if they continue these things, each time they do them, more significant costs would come then the previous time, each and every time. Wonderful news!!!!!!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Yay! We spent millions of dollars WASTING COSTLY HIGH TECH MISSILES ON THE FLINTSTONES!!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We haven’t used the good stuff yet....


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

jim-henscheli said:


> Yay! We spent millions of dollars WASTING COSTLY HIGH TECH MISSILES ON THE FLINTSTONES!!


I didnt know the Flintstones had the ability to make chemical weapons, had helicopters, tanks, antiaircraft machinery that regularly targeted civilians and others. I watched that as a kid and completely missed it. Man, those episodes would have been sweet to see! What seasons of the Flintstones was that cause I would love to get in on seeing that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> Yay! We spent millions of dollars WASTING COSTLY HIGH TECH MISSILES ON THE FLINTSTONES!!


Really?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Yeeees really, certainly it’s a bummer for the alleged victims of the gas attack, certainly Syria/the Middle East has been a pain in the neck for some of our allies, but WHY do we have to “fix” everything?
Look, the USA is TRILLIONS of dollars in dept, rotting from within and being invaded through our porus southern border. 
So I ask; is now the time to play cop? Do we as a nation car if our enemies fight amongst themselves?

Another thing, are the Kurds even civilians?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> Yeeees really, certainly it's a bummer for the alleged victims of the gas attack, certainly Syria/the Middle East has been a pain in the neck for some of our allies, but WHY do we have to "fix" everything?
> Look, the USA is TRILLIONS of dollars in dept, rotting from within and being invaded through our porus southern border.
> So I ask; is now the time to play cop? Do we as a nation car if our enemies fight amongst themselves?


You've changed the subject I replied to.

I was replying to your suggestion that the ME has the same capabilities as cavemen....the Flintstones.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> You've changed the subject I replied to.
> 
> I was replying to your suggestion that the ME has the same capabilities as cavemen....the Flintstones.


Oh sorry, just got caught up. Calling them flintstones was meant to point out that the Middle East is still basically living in the 1200s, with odd pockets of fabulous wealth, thanks to the US and Europe. 
To rephrase and clarify; the Middle East is a messy place, the Secular Arabs are ok, the Jews and Christians are not a problem in my mind but, the whole of the Muslim world are barbarous drains on the civilized world. Truly they are a menace, and evil and must be destroyed.
So replace flintstones with barbaric animals.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I was telling Mrs Slippy just last night that I was strongly against any military action short of BOMBING THE ENTIRE LAND MASS OF WHATEVER SHIT-HOLE MIDDLE EASTERN COUNTRY AND TURNING IT INTO A GLASS PARKING LOT AND TAKING EVERY LAST DROP OF OIL UNDERNEATH SAID GLASS PARKING LOT.

Tiny little precision hits on Syria does nothing but waste my tax dollars and allows these goat humping moon god worshiping pedophiles to regroup...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Glassify Iran, Syria and Turkey, let God sort them out.

That F'n Iran has been the bane on the whole world since the Shaw was deposed.

The mullahs got in and the terrorist airplane and ship hijackings started.

They have permeated every nation with a muzzslime population, 

creating sedition and anarchy from within through the resident fanatics.

The world would loose nothing with the population loss of that bastardized

country incinerated with a full thermonuclear strike.

Tough shit for the population, there is always collateral damage, comes with the territory.

Add up all those who have died at the mullahs hands or indirect influence or support around the world,

subtract that number from their population, none of theirs would be left.

Either us or an ally move in and block the Persian Gulf seaports from Russian access.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Bloodless? Really? It took Trump several days delay before he got around to striking Syria. What make everyone here so sure this is over? Before you get all happy and cheering in victory, lets wait a few days. Maybe its Putin’s turn to delay a few days before he stikes back. I hope nothing bad happens but We are backing Putin into a corner and it ain’t smart to poke a cornered animal with a stick. He laid down his red line and we crossed it.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> .... I hope nothing bad happens but We are backing Putin into a corner and it ain't smart to poke a cornered animal with a stick. He laid down his red line and we crossed it.


And Putin crossed the internal communities redline and he and his ally are paying the price for it.

Putin is probably seeming and pissed. No doubt. Oh well, such is life. Many things happen to many of us in life that we get pissed about it on a daily basis. What does a rational human being do? They move on with their life.

Putin lost neither assets nor life in Syria. The only thing he lost is a degree of credibility. This action weakened Putin's credibility to the world and that is a good thing for both Russian citizens and for everyone else. Putin's has Iron grip of power due to the fear he creates. Men who rule with fear have no place in human society. Unfortunately, Russia is stuck with him for a long time.

Putin knows better not to do anything stupid and inflammatory. Especially since he now sees that Redlines and threats of action for crossing them are not just threats, they are warnings. Putin now knows that it is not just the US who will enforce these redlines, but it is an international community willing to enforce them. That if he, or his allies cross them, then he and his allies will face an international community that will exact significant costs.

In Psychology, capitulating to abusive behavior is called enabling. The way to effectively stop "enabling" abusive behavior is not to be passive and do nothing, it is also not to keep supporting the abuser through various means (directly or indirectly) and it is also not to be overly aggressive, start abusing that person in return, for example. Ending abusive behavior is done through assertiveness and to create consequences for said behavior. Assertiveness means respectfully stating your boundaries and redlines. You can not control the other person but you can control your actions to another person. That person is free to cross those redlines but then you are free to enforce the consequences for the redline. They abuse you, you call the police. They continue to abuse you, you leave the house and the relationship. Continue and that person is eventually incarcerated. There were healthy boundries, you set them, the other person choose not to respect them and continue, now there is costs for that person.

The abusive behavior and action scenario above is the same thing with Putin and his cronies allies over the the middle east. Healthy boundaries were set for for Putin and his allies. Stop deliberately targeting and killing innocents. The US and the international community can not control Putin and his allies nor should they, we all have free will. What can be done and what was done was healthy boundaries of not using chemical weapons or deliberately targeting civilians through any means were set. Putin and allies chose to ignore them, which they have the free will to do. Now, there is costs to him. Costs that will get worse and worse each and every time for him should he continue down his reckless path.

Maybe the last strike did nothing but tick Putin off. Maybe he and his allies will continue his reckless behavior and actions on many fronts. Maybe he will increase his tempo and intensity out of rage. He is free to do so because he has free will. However, Putin now knows there will be significant costs for his brazen internationally unacceptable actions. While he may continue further, eventually those costs will become too much and things will stop. Putin may be brazen but he is not a foolish or stupid man. He knows against the international community he is out manned and outgunned. That any foolish action would result in extreme costs for him and his military if he pushed it that far. In short he knows better. That is why he employs the methods of "covert" unconventional means he does. Work behind the scenes, sew disinformation and fear. Eventually, like it did last night, it bit him in the ass. If he continues, more then his butt will be on the line. However, lets look at the bright side. Putin is a smart man and he can turn things around positively for him and his country.

Putin, while pissed right now knows his country is hurting because he is further hurting his citizens through sanctions and other means and that this is isolating them because of his continued brazen actions. He needs to be a strong man and leader, put aside his anger and work to re-integrate his country back into society and we can all work together to be on the same team and work to ensure global peace and security. Not the every man for himself mentality that Putin is currently employing. Along with trying to get along with the world, Putin can take a strong step in this direction by taking a look at his allies and "reconsider" those relationships. Terrorist groups like Hezbollah, Iran, North Korea and Syria. Those groups are not good company. Thats not good company of someone trying to work towards peace, a better place for your citizens or towards a better future for your country and everyone. As I said earlier, Putin is a smart man and has an opportunity to turn all of this into a positive. Lets see if he is a great leader and shows this, by actually doing so.

Show Me Your Friends and I'll Show You Your Future - : Chaplain Ronnie Melancon


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

The “international community” is a joke, a pipe dream, hallucinations of the sick and deranged. We are now, and have ALWAYS BEEN; man against man and nation against nation. This idea that there is any real consensus between nations, other than “what’s in it for us?” Is a dangerous thought.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

For those of you reveling in no blood shed, remember it ain't over yet.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Y'all are cock-sure you know who did it. The same ones who know more about the previous release than Mattis who admitted we don't have proof about that one.
Simply amazing, the number of times we are willing to believe what we want to believe, even when logic and reason would compel us to believe otherwise.
Nikki Haley warned Assad what will happen if chemical weapons are used, again. All it will take for _someone_ to release chemical agents is for Trump to again declare we are leaving Syria.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Bloodless? Really? It took Trump several days delay before he got around to striking Syria. What make everyone here so sure this is over? Before you get all happy and cheering in victory, lets wait a few days. Maybe its Putin's turn to delay a few days before he stikes back. I hope nothing bad happens but We are backing Putin into a corner and it ain't smart to poke a cornered animal with a stick. He laid down his red line and we crossed it.


 So we are suppose to sit back and let him back us into one? There comes a time to stand . That was under Obama's watch did not happen from that day on Puttin has been taking an inch at a time. I guess it ok for him to do what ever he wants .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Not too long ago, these areas of the world were actually nice places to visit. We were welcome. Some of you remember that time. Even Iran was a thriving place to go to. 
Who fubared it? US and Europe.
But, now things are getting so bad we have to clean our mess up, while hiding the real problem. The ME is an oil asset and natural gas asset, nothing more. And we will do whatever it takes to keep that stuff fueling our country. Once its gone, we will leave.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> So we are suppose to sit back and let him back us into one? There comes a time to stand . That was under Obama's watch did not happen from that day on Puttin has been taking an inch at a time. I guess it ok for him to do what ever he wants .


So, Assad is a threat to this nation or its constitution? I don't think he is.
Is it our moral imperative to stop inhumanity and atrocities? If so, why are we so selective about who is to be saved?
Are our troops supposed to be used for the purpose of geo/political landscaping around the world while ensuring the corporations of the military/industrial complex roll in the dough? Again, no, but why should we have listened to President Eisenhower?
What did Washington say? Friends to all, allies to none?
In every way, we have failed our founding fathers, it seems.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> So, Assad is a threat to this nation or its constitution? I don't think he is.
> Is it our moral imperative to stop inhumanity and atrocities? If so, why are we so selective about who is to be saved?
> Are our troops supposed to be used for the purpose of geo/political landscaping around the world while ensuring the corporations of the military/industrial complex roll in the dough? Again, no, but why should we have listened to President Eisenhower?
> What did Washington say? Friends to all, allies to none?
> In every way, we have failed our founding fathers, it seems.


 In today's world with today's weapons I disagree. The use of Chemical weapon must be answered. Russia is using this as a back door assault on us. He must be stopped sooner than latter. Had Obama responded in the first the place we would not be here to today.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> In today's world with today's weapons I disagree. The use of Chemical weapon must be answered. Russia is using this as a back door assault on us. He must be stopped sooner than latter. Had Obama responded in the first the place we would not be here to today.


Why? Again, was Assad a threat to us? You don't even know Assad used chemicals. You only know what you've been told - again. No proof. They'd be trotting it out if they had it, but they aren't. They know they don't have to have proof to whip us into a frenzy.

Russia is using this as a backdoor assault on us? Damascus is the backdoor to where? Fresno? No, it is not a backdoor to the U.S. We're talking about Syria, not Mexico.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> In today's world with today's weapons I disagree. The use of Chemical weapon must be answered. Russia is using this as a back door assault on us. He must be stopped sooner than latter. Had Obama responded in the first the place we would not be here to today.


Bingo! Winner winner, get this man a chicken dinner.

Here is a video of a Syrian refugee thanking Mr. Trump on doing something about the situation in Syria. Keep in mind, this video is not about the current response from the International community but it is about a year old and is in regards to Trumps first response to previous use of Chemical weapons on civilians last year:






Let me guess, this Syrian is lying about previous Chemical attacks. No chemical attacks against civilians have happened in Syria up till the point of this video (a year ago). Its all a hoax, just like the moon landing (give me a second while I readjust my metallic hat). This refugee and all the others are lying. The last chemical attack that Trump and the international community responded too recently is a lie because Russia is claiming their are no traces of a chemical attack, just like their were no Russian's in Crimea. Its a lie because there is no history of Assad using chemical weapons against his people. Its all a hoax. Just ask Fox News, Sean Hannity and Alex Jones. These are completly truthful guys. Why believe this refugee and all the others who where actually there when we can listen to Jones, Hannity and the like. Alex and Sean and the like, living in the US making large amounts of money know whats going on for sure compared to those actually affected. Surely there is no agenda there. Surely they are not making money off of "theories".

I dont know about you guys but the guy in the video does not look like a terrorist exhibiting terrorist behavior to me. He said he wants to stay in his own country?! Noooo?!? He must be lying. Everyone wants to come here and mooch off the US so this couldnt be true. Surely he can fight off Assad's tanks and military with sticks and stones so anyone who does not do so, is not looking out for their family, they are just cowardly looking to mooch. Just as the Jews could have fought off their oppressors as well. They are not victims. They deserve what they get. Let us turn a blind eye and let them fight for themselves. Not with our blood we would have told the Jews and we are telling the Syrians. /sarcasm

Let the racist, this guy (and they) are ALL "Mus Slimes", "*************", "Goat Humpers", "terrorists", "extremists" and the like start up now and continue, in regards to describing the guy in the video, since it is not moderated or stopped when it happens so often on this forum. This couldn't just be a human being that needs help just because his skin color is darker then ours. No, he is what I just described above, the things people on this forum so often call them. Lets dehumanize em! Lets turn a blind eye to em and screw em. Screw setting and enforcing red lines. Dont want to get hurt or my hands dirty. /end sarcasm.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

"Lets dehumanize em! Lets turn a blind eye to em and screw em."

Ok. I'll consider it. I mean, they've done so much for us...

You never did respond when I asked if you'd send one of your kids. Not you, one of your children.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> "Lets dehumanize em! Lets turn a blind eye to em and screw em."
> 
> Ok. I'll consider it. I mean, they've done so much for us...
> 
> You never did respond when I asked if you'd send one of your kids. Not you, one of your children.


My kids wouldn't be cowards and saw screw em, or even "consider it". We have a volunteer military force and defending ourselves against enemies, foreign and domestic is something our volunteer force signed up for. Yes, if you Chemical gas innocents, you are a enemy that is foreign. Trump just demonstrated that yesterday.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And...you are insinuating I'm a coward because I don't feel we should involve ourselves in every middle eastern conflict?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, @SanAntonioPrepper, that man is the one who knows who did what. He personal information on the chemicals and who deployed them. Are there those who want Assad out? Yup. Matter of fact, there are people in the U.S. who would love for another nation to bomb Trump out of D.C.

Unlike Egypt, Christians were protected in Syria. Curious; are you up to attacking Egypt for allowing Coptic Christians to be persecuted and killed? Maybe if they are accused of using chemicals? Is the method of killing what trips the trigger?

Got kids or grandkids you'd like to offer to stopping the continental atrocities of Africa? I mean, if a handful of deaths from the chemical release has you so worked up, there is no way you can sleep, knowing the inhumanity the shrouds Africa like a curse. Rather than the U.N. simply watching, maybe we should go and clean up!

All your volumes still don't offer proof who did it, and where in the constitution it is written that our public coffers are to be used around the world to right wrongs.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Tell me, oh knight in shining armor, what we have accomplished in the last decade or so over there, and maybe, just maybe, I'll consider your logic before I tell you precisely where to get off with your insinuation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> My kids wouldn't be cowards and saw screw em, or even "consider it". We have a volunteer military force and defending ourselves against enemies, foreign and domestic is something our volunteer force signed up for. Yes, if you Chemical gas innocents, you are a enemy that is foreign. Trump just demonstrated that yesterday.


Bull shit. If you use chemicals in Syria, you are not an existential threat to the U.S. 
Yesterday, Trump demonstrated he is being played by the globalists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here you go, @SanAntonioPrepper, hear it from Wesley Clark. This, from a decade ago.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> And...you are insinuating I'm a coward because I don't feel we should involve ourselves in every middle eastern conflict?


Your words, not mine. I am saying that turning a blind eye to innocents screaming out for help, while we can reasonably help them, is cowardly in my eyes. I am also saying that those who enlist, did so voluntarily, and they did so to defend against enemies foreign and domestic. Chemically attacking innocents makes one a enemy, domestic or foreign.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Smitty901 It's pretty rare I disagee with you. But this is one of those times.

Trump announces we are pulling out of Syria. Assad can see that as a win. Yet one week later he pulls a stunt and gasses people? There is no logic in that.

Next we are told there is proof. Yet none is offered. So we are to take the word of unknown sources as proof?

Personally I think there is/was something else going on we were not told about.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Denton said:


> Here you go, @SanAntonioPrepper, hear it from Wesley Clark. This, from a decade ago.


I watched that video you just shared. Every single government on this Earth who has been in existence long enough, throughout time has blood on their hands and is guilty. That includes the United States. The US should not get a free pass. Neither should Russia from the many Russian apologetics on here. That goes for any other nation. The international community knows that chemical weapons were used in Syria time and time again. Its not "if" chemical weapons were used previously, it was by "whom". Each time that investigation has started or gotten to the point where its time to figure out who did it, or attempted to start, Russia has veto'ed it. They did it before multiple times. They did it just a few days ago (veto'ed and investigation into finding what happened, who is responsible and holding whoever was responsible accountable). Not the response from an innocent party.

Syrian refugees have been displaced by the millions and they have said that their government is targeting their areas, not because this is all a hoax but because it is happening. Is the last attacked staged or a hoax? Possibly. But then lets get an international investigation into it and hold the responsible party accountable. Oh yeah, the international community can not. The place is surrounded, and the surrounding forces wont even let supplies in to treat victims and Russia keeps vetoing any attempt to do so.

Syria was shown to be responsible for attacking its civilians in the past, many times. Millions have been killed or displaced. Little was done to enforce the red lines then. Should have happened the first time. Its a shame it took as long as it has. I'm glad it finally has been done.

Im curious, I watched your video you just posted, did you watch the entirety of the short video I posted?


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Tell me, oh knight in shining armor, what we have accomplished in the last decade or so over there, and maybe, just maybe, I'll consider your logic before I tell you precisely where to get off with your insinuation.


One can make an argument either way if something was accomplished over there. You are attempting to use a straw man argument and say, because (you believe) we haven't accomplished anything over there then why even try. Whether we accomplished anything over there ultimately does not matter in regards to helping the helpless. It does not mean those who have the power to help should not help. If we/anyone reasonably has the power to help, then they should make every reasonable effort to do so.

"The purpose of life is not to be happy. It is to be useful, to be honorable, to be compassionate, to have it make some difference that you have lived and lived well."
― Ralph Waldo Emerson

"No one is useless in this world who lightens the burdens of another."
― Charles Dickens

"You have not lived today until you have done something for someone who can never repay you."
― John Bunyan

"He has a right to criticize, who has a heart to help."
― Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> I watched that video you just shared. Every single government on this Earth who has been in existence long enough, throughout time has blood on their hands and is guilty. That includes the United States. The US should not get a free pass. Neither should Russia from the many Russian apologetics on here. That goes for any other nation. The international community knows that chemical weapons were used in Syria time and time again. Its not "if" chemical weapons were used previously, it was by "whom". Each time that investigation has started or gotten to the point where its time to figure out who did it, or attempted to start, Russia has veto'ed it. They did it before multiple times. They did it just a few days ago (veto'ed and investigation into finding what happened, who is responsible and holding whoever was responsible accountable). Not the response from an innocent party.
> 
> Syrian refugees have been displaced by the millions and they have said that their government is targeting their areas, not because this is all a hoax but because it is happening. Is the last attacked staged or a hoax? Possibly. But then lets get an international investigation into it and hold the responsible party accountable. Oh yeah, the international community can not. The place is surrounded, and the surrounding forces wont even let supplies in to treat victims and Russia keeps vetoing any attempt to do so.
> 
> ...


I watched your video. 
Syria was shown responsible, you say. "Shown." In other words, those who want the U.S. government to involve itself in Syria screams this to be true. Just as they did many months ago regarding the sarin gas release. We parsed that incident, here. No proof Assad did it, but again, and just like this time, there was no reason for him to do it and all the reasons in the world for him not to do it. Someone wanted the U.S. to remain involved.

You are glad we involved ouselves. Now, go and respond to my other points, if you don't mind. I'd like to know why this particular case has you so incensed and why you aren't up at arms with the rest of the horrors occuring around the world. You seem to be only concerned with this politicized one, as if you are being prompted to be so. You know, how they always get the people to back their desires.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> One can make an argument either way if something was accomplished over there. You are attempting to use a straw man argument and say, because (you believe) we haven't accomplished anything over there then why even try. Whether we accomplished anything over there ultimately does not matter in regards to helping the helpless. It does not mean those who have the power to help should not help. If we/anyone reasonably has the power to help, then they should make every reasonable effort to do so.
> 
> "The purpose of life is not to be happy. It is to be useful, to be honorable, to be compassionate, to have it make some difference that you have lived and lived well."
> ― Ralph Waldo Emerson
> ...


No, one can't make an argument either way. I already made that clear in earlier knuckle-pounding on this keyboard, and you prefer to ignore it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> One can make an argument either way if something was accomplished over there. You are attempting to use a straw man argument and say, because (you believe) we haven't accomplished anything over there then why even try. Whether we accomplished anything over there ultimately does not matter in regards to helping the helpless. It does not mean those who have the power to help should not help. If we/anyone reasonably has the power to help, then they should make every reasonable effort to do so.
> 
> "The purpose of life is not to be happy. It is to be useful, to be honorable, to be compassionate, to have it make some difference that you have lived and lived well."
> ― Ralph Waldo Emerson
> ...


As far as your assertion that you back up with quotes, none of it is reason to use money we do not have and the lives of our servicemen to attempt to fashion the world for the profit of the globalists. 
Our servicemen's lives are for the defense of our nation and our nation's Constitution.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> I watched that video you just shared. Every single government on this Earth who has been in existence long enough, throughout time has blood on their hands and is guilty. That includes the United States....


Either you missed the point or are trying to work around it.

What you are watching is choreographed. So is the fake righteous indignation of the deaths of children. They don't care about children. They are talking about it to get you ginned up over it. As I pretty much pointed out earlier, they sure seem to be selective about who we are to use our military to help.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> One can make an argument either way if something was accomplished over there. You are attempting to use a straw man argument and say, because (you believe) we haven't accomplished anything over there then why even try. Whether we accomplished anything over there ultimately does not matter in regards to helping the helpless. It does not mean those who have the power to help should not help. If we/anyone reasonably has the power to help, then they should make every reasonable effort to do so.
> 
> "The purpose of life is not to be happy. It is to be useful, to be honorable, to be compassionate, to have it make some difference that you have lived and lived well."
> ― Ralph Waldo Emerson
> ...


Im not attempting any strawman argument. You're to busy sniffing your own shit thinking it's roses to straight answer a question.
I'll let Denton debate you. This term "straw man" is well over used by you internet philosophers when stroking your own egos.
And you're not even man enough to admit to your insinuation, so piss off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Im not attempting any strawman argument. You're to busy sniffing your own shit thinking it's roses to straight answer a question.
> I'll let Denton debate you. This term "straw man" is well over used by you internet philosophers when stroking your own egos.
> And you're not even man enough to admit to your insinuation, so piss off.


Not much more to debate. I think all points have been made. 
BTW, I looked but didn't see you building a straw man. You came to the same conclusion I did and responded to it.

Speaking of servicemen, don't you just love how people think your son and mine should be used for reasons other than the defense of this nation simply because they volunteered to defend this nation? Grrrr!!!!!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> ....
> Nikki Haley warned Assad what will happen if chemical weapons are used, again. All it will take for _someone_ to release chemical agents is for Trump to again declare we are leaving Syria.


It wont even take that, imo. I'd be surprised if there wasn't another chem 'attack' and soon - while we're still in the neighborhood - as its result has already been laid out by Haley.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> It wont even take that, imo. I'd be surprised if there wasn't another chem 'attack' and soon - while we're still in the neighborhood - as its result has already been laid out by Haley.


Kinda what I've been thinking. Someone wants us to stay there. Period.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m glad someone else brought up Africa. Some here have their panties all in a wad over this gas attack. Fine! But why are you so selective and ignoring all the atrocities in Africa? The blacks are committing genocide against the white farmers in South Africa. But no moral outrage here. Tribes and warlords are exterminating each other daily in many shithole african countries. Crickets. Starvation and mass rape are used to terrorize opponents on a daily basis. What? No calls “Invade the bastards!”? Why is a gas attack a red line, but starvation and genocide OK?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm glad someone else brought up Africa. Some here have their panties all in a wad over this gas attack. Fine! But why are you so selective and ignoring all the atrocities in Africa? The blacks are committing genocide against the white farmers in South Africa. But no moral outrage here. Tribes and warlords are exterminating each other daily in many shithole african countries. Crickets. Starvation and mass rape are used to terrorize opponents on a daily basis. What? No calls "Invade the bastards!"? Why is a gas attack a red line, but starvation and genocide OK?


Excellent point!^^^

I'll add the atrocities of Mauritania a country in Africa where an estimated 20% of their population is in slavery. Where is @SanAntonioPrepper on Mauritania? Hell, where is Black Lives Matter on Mauritania? Silence...due to the fact that black muslimes in Mauritania are the ones who are the slave owners.

Slavery's last stronghold


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Why? Again, was Assad a threat to us? You don't even know Assad used chemicals. You only know what you've been told - again. No proof. They'd be trotting it out if they had it, but they aren't. They know they don't have to have proof to whip us into a frenzy.
> 
> Russia is using this as a backdoor assault on us? Damascus is the backdoor to where? Fresno? No, it is not a backdoor to the U.S. We're talking about Syria, not Mexico.


 I was one of those in Iraq when the press kept saying there were no chemical weapons. BS. They were loaded on trucks and went to Syria. They had them , they likely still have them even today.
The quest was ask about sending my own children . Bet your ass both sons 1 infantry 1 CAV. And it will be far from their first trip. The world has chgnaged and we can not sit back and be backed into a corner.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I was one of those in Iraq when the press kept saying there were no chemical weapons. BS. They were loaded on trucks and went to Syria. They had them , they likely still have them even today.
> The quest was ask about sending my own children . Bet your ass both sons 1 infantry 1 CAV. And it will be far from their first trip. The world has chgnaged and we can not sit back and be backed into a corner.


I am aware that you were there, but I didn't know you had eyes-on the convoy headed to Syria. You got into one of the trucks and verified the cargo?

Backed into a corner by Russia using Syria as a backdoor into Toledo?

Smitty, you being in Iraq is irrelevant, an your response abut us being backed into a corner is only rhetoric that doesn't explain how we are going to get backed into a corner.

I'm not seeing the U.S. is being backed into a corner, but what about Russia? If I were Russia, I'd feel encircled.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Paul Joseph Watson interviewing Syrian Girl. She makes a great case why the Syrian army would not have gassed the people of Douma, and some other good points.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Better Syrian Girl video, without Paul Joseph Watson, and shorter.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm glad someone else brought up Africa. Some here have their panties all in a wad over this gas attack. Fine! But why are you so selective and ignoring all the atrocities in Africa? The blacks are committing genocide against the white farmers in South Africa. But no moral outrage here. Tribes and warlords are exterminating each other daily in many shithole african countries. Crickets. Starvation and mass rape are used to terrorize opponents on a daily basis. What? No calls "Invade the bastards!"? Why is a gas attack a red line, but starvation and genocide OK?


Because this is not about gas attacks or even Syria for that matter.

It is about sending a message to Russia, China, North Korea and Iran that....there is someone in charge that will retaliate as needed....no pussy-footing around.

I'm hearing reports there were no deaths and only 3 injuries from the attack.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Gotta use the old munitions up.stale JDAM anyone?.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> Gotta use the old munitions up.stale JDAM anyone?.


That too.

You better believe military eyes were on just what Russia had to shoot down our missiles.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

One of the things I learned growing up is that if you have to fight, fight hard, right now and right there. Never follow a man outside or meet after school. Go right then and go hard. I also learned that you have to choose your battles wisely. We did not choose wisely in this case.

I am no dove by any stretch, but something just doesn't smell right here. We have changed nothing in Syria. They will keep killing each other, they will keep making war, they will keep taking our money while condemning us as the great satin and infidels. The whole of the middle east, save for Israel, is a giant shit hole and all we are doing is exacerbating the situation at the cost of our blood and money. The Middle East can't, and does not want to be, fixed. I agree with my buddy @Slippy in that the only thing that would change anything in the ME is to turn their crap hole sandbox to glass. Anything short of that is just spitting into the wind.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> One of the things I learned growing up is that if you have to fight, fight hard, right now and right there. Never follow a man outside or meet after school. Go right then and go hard. I also learned that you have to choose your battles wisely. We did not choose wisely in this case.
> 
> I am no dove by any stretch, but something just doesn't smell right here. We have changed nothing in Syria. They will keep killing each other, they will keep making war, they will keep taking our money while condemning us as the great satin and infidels. The whole of the middle east, save for Israel, is a giant shit hole and all we are doing is exacerbating the situation at the cost of our blood and money. The Middle East can't, and does not want to be, fixed. I agree with my buddy @Slippy in that the only thing that would change anything in the ME is to turn their crap hole sandbox to glass. Anything short of that is just spitting into the wind.





> Because this is not about gas attacks or even Syria for that matter.
> 
> It is about sending a message to Russia, China, North Korea and Iran that....there is someone in charge that will retaliate as needed....no pussy-footing around.
> 
> I'm hearing reports there were no deaths and only 3 injuries from the attack.


.....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> One of the things I learned growing up is that if you have to fight, fight hard, right now and right there. Never follow a man outside or meet after school. Go right then and go hard. I also learned that you have to choose your battles wisely. We did not choose wisely in this case.
> 
> I am no dove by any stretch, but something just doesn't smell right here. We have changed nothing in Syria. They will keep killing each other, they will keep making war, they will keep taking our money while condemning us as the great satin and infidels. The whole of the middle east, save for Israel, is a giant shit hole and all we are doing is exacerbating the situation at the cost of our blood and money. The Middle East can't, and does not want to be, fixed. I agree with my buddy @Slippy in that the only thing that would change anything in the ME is to turn their crap hole sandbox to glass. Anything short of that is just spitting into the wind.


Hypothetically....

You've been sitting at a bar minding your own business...
There is a chap that seems to be a bully.
"He needs his ass kicked"...you think to yourself....
Another guy has the same thoughts and decides to act on it. 
The bully flattens the guy in two seconds flat.
You're sitting there thinking....."Uh, maybe not today"


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Robie said:


> That too.
> 
> You better believe military eyes were on just what Russia had to shoot down our missiles.


Yep.still dont know whats factual,we launched,they(the Syrians allegedly) launched.how many were really intercepted?.we say all successful launched reached the intended targets,they say 71? out of 105 intercepted.did Russians launch any?,allegedly not.who is telling the truth?.I watched the briefing,the 3 star general (forgot his name) stated that nothing they had could intercept our munitions.

As from what I have seen over the years,Assad should have been taken out a long time ago.but,who needs another Iraq?.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> I was one of those in Iraq when the press kept saying there were no chemical weapons. BS. They were loaded on trucks and went to Syria. They had them ...
> ...


Right.



Denton said:


> I am aware that you were there, but I didn't know you had eyes-on the convoy headed to Syria. You got into one of the trucks and verified the cargo?


My late husband had eyes-on, and yes.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> .....


I get it @Robie. I also think Russia, China, Iran, and the fat kid already got the message. They know what we are capable of.

We merely sent a message we can bomb empty facilities because they were cleared of people beforehand. Would have made more sense to me to take out the people as well as the infrastructure. You can always get more equipment. Take out the people with the knowledge. Now, we will wait for their message.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

There is a consensus among the scientific community there is global warming, and apparently 3 million more americans were willing to vote for a lying bitch then a lying capitalist success story for president and so I ask you just how can you be certain Assad used chemical weapons? I don't enjoy conspiracy theories, not a truth err, don't give an ass backward thought about Rothschilds etc but when the US president says he is giving up trying to support your enemy why the HELL would you go entice him to attack you by using chemical agents? He had little motivation to use chemical agents and little to gain since he was winning anyway and his opponents had every reason to stage it and keep us in the fight. I am not getting all the news are you with some form of empirical truth that Assad did it, is there a dossier with his orders on file, or his finger print on any trigger?



SanAntonioPrepper said:


> Yes! Last nights news of Trump and other international partners using a strong but limited strike against Syria is a wonderful thing, despite what the minority are saying.
> 
> Based on the "feelers" I have out, the majority of the US and the majority of the world was on board with the international community doing something. Not shutting the blinds and turning off the lights when they hear the neighbor child get beaten and scream for help. The child screams for help as some of the minority ruminate in their heads thing like: "not my problem", "let them fight it out", "not with our blood", "that child, women and men deserves it because they are camel riders and a sand jockeys", those children and people deserve it because they are radical extremists, all of em, even though I havent even meet .0000000000001% of that population", "they deserve it because they have brown skin and we don't", "they deserve it because those kids and those unarmed people aren't fighting for themselves with some rocks and sticks against the military or something", "they arent close to us in geographic location so why should I care", "not worth it". Some of these are literally answers I have read on the forums from some of the minority.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Right.
> 
> My late husband had eyes-on, and yes.


Your husband had eye's-on the convoy and he inspected the cargo for contents?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I get it @Robie. I also think Russia, China, Iran, and the fat kid already got the message. They know what we are capable of.
> 
> We merely sent a message we can bomb empty facilities because they were cleared of people beforehand. Would have made more sense to me to take out the people as well as the infrastructure. You can always get more equipment. Take out the people with the knowledge. Now, we will wait for their message.


World opinion would have been devastating if a whole bunch of people were killed, but I understand what you're saying.

Think about this....."We're pulling out of Syria" and then days later, you bomb Syria.

That alone has to drive the "enemy" absolutely nuts.

There is an awful long way to go with North Korea but....*IMO*, one of the reasons NK even decided to start the process of talks was that fat boy believes Trump is psycho enough to turn his country into a burning pile of rubble. I read many articles that Trumps mental stability was of major concern to the NK leaders. I like that.

There was a reason the Germans feared Patton.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> There is a consensus among the scientific community there is global warming, and apparently 3 million more americans were willing to vote for a lying bitch then a lying capitalist success story for president and so I ask you just how can you be certain Assad used chemical weapons? I don't enjoy conspiracy theories, not a truth err, don't give an ass backward thought about Rothschilds etc but when the US president says he is giving up trying to support your enemy why the HELL would you go entice him to attack you by using chemical agents? He had little motivation to use chemical agents and little to gain since he was winning anyway and his opponents had every reason to stage it and keep us in the fight. I am not getting all the news are you with some form of empirical truth that Assad did it, is there a dossier with his orders on file, or his finger print on any trigger?





> Because this is not about gas attacks or even Syria for that matter.
> 
> It is about sending a message to Russia, China, North Korea and Iran that....there is someone in charge that will retaliate as needed....no pussy-footing around.
> 
> I'm hearing reports there were no deaths and only 3 injuries from the attack.


.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> I am aware that you were there, but I didn't know you had eyes-on the convoy headed to Syria. You got into one of the trucks and verified the cargo?
> 
> Backed into a corner by Russia using Syria as a backdoor into Toledo?
> 
> ...


 The chemical weapons that were in Iraq did go to Syria. They convoyed them out and much of it is still unaccounted for. So keep up the chant there were no chemical weapon . That won't change the fact yes there was and still is.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The chemical weapons that were in Iraq did go to Syria. They convoyed them out and much of it is still unaccounted for. So keep up the chant there were no chemical weapon . That won't change the fact yes there was and still is.


Smitty, you again didn't answer the question. 
By the way, did I say there were no chemicals in Iraq? Independent sources verified Iraqi aircraft dispersed chemical weapons against the Kurds. We know he at least had them at one point.
I also saw satellite images of a convoy headed toward the Syrian border. I'd say all Americans paying attention to the war saw that image. We all know it was assumed the convoy was removing chemical weapons from Iraq. Again, however, we are talking about assumptions.

What is not an assumption is the near elimination of the oldest Christian communities. Many, many times more deaths than all the chemical releases in Syria (regardless of who you think released them) combined. Why are we not willing go back into Iraq and save those people? Our brothers and sisters?

What has happened to the Syrian Christians at the hands of "moderate rebels" who are supported by this (once) Christian nation? There lives are worthless to the U.S. government. The only thing that is important is the geopolitical agenda.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

While there is a lot of fake news on the political and other fronts.. The only reported facts I 'tend' to give credence to are the financial news. Too many folks with funds upwards of 7 digits to the left of the decimal point at stake. They run their respective corporations/countries. I try and follow the $$$s. Just something a man who could buy and sell me 100X over told me no so long ago.

Putin is just trying to protect his interests. Not being his apologist so please don't get me wrong. This is all part of a large 'monopoly game' being played out. When the oil runs out in the ME they will (mostly) go back to being the nomads of the desert.









Kissinger: "Control oil and you control nations; control food and you control the people."

Just my 2₵


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Your husband had eye's-on the convoy and he inspected the cargo for contents?


Yes to the first part of your question; the contents were known. Keeping this information suppressed played into the 'calculus' (I've come to hate that word) of all parties involved; at the time and later. Politically, it made 43 look the fool; but at the time, it kept having to (militarily) follow it into Syria from being on the table - when the target was Hussein.

Hard to know what to believe with this recent situation; my way is to believe none of it, from either side. Just gonna watch & keep my own powder dry.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Yes to the first part of your question; the contents were known. Keeping this information suppressed played into the 'calculus' (I've come to hate that word) of all parties involved; at the time and later. Politically, it made 43 look the fool; but at the time, it kept having to (militarily) follow it into Syria from being on the table - when the target was Hussein.
> 
> Hard to know what to believe with this recent situation; my way is to believe none of it, from either side. Just gonna watch & keep my own powder dry.


Your husband was on the ground and close enough to see the convoy. OK, I can believe that. The contents were known. Your husband said the contents were known. How was that? After all, that Assad used sarin gas against his own people lat year is "known" even though Mattis admitted that is not the case.
Stopping the removal of the evidence would have made 43 look foolish? Hardly. Rather than making a joke about not finding special weapons in Iraq, he would have been justified in the eyes of many.

Believing nobody is not stupid as there are no innocent actors. Considering the logic and reasoning of a chemical release sure helps figure out who did what and why, though.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Yes to the first part of your question; the contents were known. Keeping this information suppressed played into the 'calculus' (I've come to hate that word) of all parties involved; at the time and later. Politically, it made 43 look the fool; but at the time, it kept having to (militarily) follow it into Syria from being on the table - when the target was Hussein.
> 
> Hard to know what to believe with this recent situation; my way is to believe none of it, from either side. Just gonna watch & keep my own powder dry.


 Pursuit was prohibited period. Notice how the films of the convoy's are not even shown anymore. It is all a plot for oil I am so sick of hearing that crap. Every war every fight was the evil America . Did you know we were the cause off WW1 and 2 we planned it. We attacked a defenseless Japan ect on and on. Yep the world would be a peace if not for evil America .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Considering the U.S. has supported "moderate rebels" who have brutalized the civilians, where do you think this is going to end with the help of the U.S.?
Do you think the nation will be ruled by people who adopt the U.S. Constitution after Assad is gone? Do you think your brother and sister Christians will be better off? How about the Muslims who don't agree with the rebels? Who do you think will control the country and who will influence them? 
The only way to force our will is to invade at all costs and stay there. That would probably mean an extended war with several countries. That's not how our nation was designed to be and it isn't worth the cost in money we don't have and the lives of our servicemen.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Your husband was on the ground and close enough to see the convoy. OK, I can believe that. The contents were known. Your husband said the contents were known. How was that?  After all, that Assad used sarin gas against his own people lat year is "known" even though Mattis admitted that is not the case.
> Stopping the removal of the evidence would have made 43 look foolish? Hardly. Rather than making a joke about not finding special weapons in Iraq, he would have been justified in the eyes of many.
> 
> Believing nobody is not stupid as there are no innocent actors. Considering the logic and reasoning of a chemical release sure helps figure out who did what and why, though.


Most folks believe whoever and whatever they'd like to believe. The rep of 43 was only important to the political actors well after the fact. At the time, it was deemed (by those making the decisions) to be a small price to later pay to avoid syrian entanglement in that particular moment. Facts are facts; what others do with them (confirm, deny, twist) vary greatly...and always to their own purpose. Stay safe.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The chemical weapons that were in Iraq did go to Syria. They convoyed them out and much of it is still unaccounted for. So keep up the chant there were no chemical weapon . That won't change the fact yes there was and still is.


Back when that happened, I remember one news organization filming the convoy as it left. Then the film went away and the chant began there were no chemical weapons. That chant continues to this day.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Pursuit was prohibited period. Notice how the films of the convoy's are not even shown anymore. It is all a plot for oil I am so sick of hearing that crap. Every war every fight was the evil America . Did you know we were the cause off WW1 and 2 we planned it. We attacked a defenseless Japan ect on and on. Yep the world would be a peace if not for evil America .


I see you've been reading the History of America textbooks the public school system have been using for the last few decades. :vs_karate:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Most folks believe whoever and whatever they'd like to believe. The rep of 43 was only important to the political actors well after the fact. At the time, it was deemed (by those making the decisions) to be a small price to later pay to avoid syrian entanglement in that particular moment. Facts are facts; what others do with them (confirm, deny, twist) vary greatly...and always to their own purpose. Stay safe.


If the convoy's contents were known, then they could have been stopped long before making it near the Syrian border.
Bush's reputation was, indeed, being questioned beforehand. Many questioned what we were told. I didn't. I got caught up in the ginning to a large degree, while arguing with my logical self that as aware of how we had been manipulated many times before.
Yes, facts are facts. Still haven't seen them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Pursuit was prohibited period. Notice how the films of the convoy's are not even shown anymore. It is all a plot for oil I am so sick of hearing that crap. Every war every fight was the evil America . Did you know we were the cause off WW1 and 2 we planned it. We attacked a defenseless Japan ect on and on. Yep the world would be a peace if not for evil America .


Read about the events years before the war againt Japan. It isn't as simple as the history that starts just before the attack on Pearl Harbor. That doesn't mean we attacked a "defenseless Japan," as you say in order to ridicule.
Odd that pursuit would be prohibited as the U.S. was totally taking out a government, wouldn't you think? Especially as we are being led to believe there is nothing more Satanic than chemical weapons, and stopping that convoy would have removed those weapons and could have been shown to the entire world that Hussein was a special weapons threat.

You get tired of people saying it was about oil; I understand that. Tell me, though; why are we so involved in that part of the world? Is it because we are concerned about tyrants and civilians being persecuted? Clearly, that isn't the case, or we'd be all over the world, toppling dictators and saving the children. I'd be against it as it isn't our job, but I would be more willing to buy the lie. If nothing else, had we saved the Christians who have died because of our actions in Iraq. Maybe Libya, too, as Gadaffi isn't the only one who has died after Hillary went and saw.
Inconsistencies and hypocrasies should make everyone sit up and take notice.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Denton said:


> If the convoy's contents were known, then they could have been stopped long before making it near the Syrian border.
> Bush's reputation was, indeed, being questioned beforehand. Many questioned what we were told. I didn't. I got caught up in the ginning to a large degree, while arguing with my logical self that as aware of how we had been manipulated many times before.
> Yes, facts are facts. Still haven't seen them.


the Iraqi managed to bury two commercial jets in the sand - without any observation - the military bribed the airport workers to finally confess to their location ....

Iraq managed to fire & scoot their SCUDs for weeks out in that desert despite constant hunting via air & ground ....

send a few trucks out across the desert - no problem ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, we won't be leaving, soon. Someone got what they wanted, and it clearly isn't Assad.

We won't be leaving until ensuring that chemical weapons are not used in any way that poses a risk to U.S. interests, that Islamic State is defeated and that there is a good vantage point to watch what Iran is doing.
I thought ISIS was smoked because Trump allowed the military to do what it does best? I thought that was why we were about to disengage. 
How do we make sure chemical weapons won't be used when the rebels also have them (research it) and what are our interests, by the way.
And (a new demand) we have a way to watch Iran. 
Sigh. This is getting monotonous. Headed to the pharmacy. Catch y'all later.

Edited to add video I forgot to add:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> the Iraqi managed to bury two commercial jets in the sand - without any observation - the military bribed the airport workers to finally confess to their location ....
> 
> Iraq managed to fire & scoot their SCUDs for weeks out in that desert despite constant hunting via air & ground ....
> 
> send a few trucks out across the desert - no problem ...


Yes, they did.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> If the convoy's contents were known, then they could have been stopped long before making it near the Syrian border.
> Bush's reputation was, indeed, being questioned beforehand. Many questioned what we were told. I didn't. I got caught up in the ginning to a large degree, while arguing with my logical self that as aware of how we had been manipulated many times before.
> Yes, facts are facts. Still haven't seen them.


This was a UN coalition. They weren't allowed in the area by Saddam until after the convoy left. The UN did nothing to counter this. The UN did nothing to stop and inspect the convoy. So how are we to confirm or deny the WMD contents or lack there of? BTW, the convoy went straight to Syria.

JMHO but there were other forces at work here. People talk a lot about the secret dealings of the alphabet agencies but yet are willing to take what happened in Iraq and Syria at face value. smh


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> This was a UN coalition. They weren't allowed in the area by Saddam until after the convoy left. The UN did nothing to counter this. The UN did nothing to stop and inspect the convoy. So how are we to confirm or deny the WMD contents or lack there of? BTW, the convoy went straight to Syria.
> 
> JMHO but there were other forces at work here. People talk a lot about the secret dealings of the alphabet agencies but yet are willing to take what happened in Iraq and Syria at face value. smh


Yup, was the cargo chemicals or possibly riches he'd need once he excaped Iraq? Guess that's just another thing to be added to the list of mysteries.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Im not attempting any strawman argument. You're to busy sniffing your own shit thinking it's roses to straight answer a question.
> I'll let Denton debate you. This term "straw man" is well over used by you internet philosophers when stroking your own egos.
> And you're not even man enough to admit to your insinuation, so piss off.


Ill admit that I am just logging onto this forum after a few days. I answered the question directly on why I think we should be involved over and over again. Your comment was condescending and disrespectful. Again, when personal insults fly, moderation is largely absent, which is the case so often on this forum. Im not a mod but I will say, dont talk to me like that. I didnt insult you, dont do it to me. Disagrement and constructive criticism is welcome. Personal insults and disrespect are not. You are free to comment on this thread but you dont have to. If you choose to comment on this thread I ask that you are respectful, or don't comment.

I have noticed a clique on this forum so to speak. The same people like the same peoples comments even if the comment is disrespectful and/or offers nothing constructive to the conversation. It hasnt just happened on this thread but on many threads in this forum. Its unfortunate.



Denton said:


> .....You are glad we involved ouselves. Now, go and respond to my other points, if you don't mind. I'd like to know why this particular case has you so incensed and why you aren't up at arms with the rest of the horrors occuring around the world. You seem to be only concerned with this politicized one, as if you are being prompted to be so. You know, how they always get the people to back their desires.


Who said I am not "up in arms" about what is going on in the rest of the world? Do you know where I have worked, what I do, what other forums I post on and what other things I involve myself with in regards to injustices happening all around the world? While I do not owe an explanation to anyone, I can assure you I have done a lot on injustices and helping the victims of them.

You say no Chemical weapons were used and you give reasons why you think it was all a hoax and a setup. The international community says there was chemicals used. Should I believe you over them? Them over you? Ultimately, you believe no chemical weapons were used. You are very incensed with this issue and have made a ton of posts since I last logged on why you think that. The fact is, you were not there this most recent time nor have you been presented intelligence or evidence on the matter. Nor have I. So for you to claim that something was or was not something is just your opinion.

I ultimately do not know what happened the most recent time in Syria. Was it a hoax. Maybe. I am open to that. I think an international team needs to investigate. So far they have been vetoed entry by Russia, most likely, until it is more convenient for Russia/Syria. This is not the typical actions of an innocent party. What I do know is that the international community, (not me, not you) concluded is that Chemical weapons were used in Syria by the Syrian regime multiple times in the recent past. Each and every time that it happened, there should have been consequences for it. Was it the same this time. Not sure but in the court of law, prior history is always factored into the investigation.

There should ultimately be consequences for any injustice in the World. Syria, Africa, Somalia, NK, the US, my house, your house. Everywhere. This thread just happens to be about chemical weapons use in Syria, not about all the other injustices in the world.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> Ill admit that I am just logging onto this forum after a few days. I answered the question directly on why I think we should be involved over and over again. Your comment was condescending and disrespectful. Again, when personal insults fly, moderation is largely absent, which is the case so often on this forum. Im not a mod but I will say, dont talk to me like that. I didnt insult you, dont do it to me. Disagrement and constructive criticism is welcome. Personal insults and disrespect are not. You are free to comment on this thread but you dont have to. If you choose to comment on this thread I ask that you are respectful, or don't comment.
> 
> I have noticed a clique on this forum so to speak. The same people like the same peoples comments even if the comment is disrespectful and/or offers nothing constructive to the conversation. It hasnt just happened on this thread but on many threads in this forum. Its unfortunate.
> 
> ...


I asked you specific questions, you ignored them. I'm not your for you to pop in and decide I am to debate you.

I was disrespectful? Sorry, wilting flower, but I don't think so. I just disagree 100% with you. I guess to you, that is disrespectful.

In this post, you put words in my mouth, suggesting I said no chemicals were used. I didn't say that. You are creating windmills at which you might tilt. 
You want an international investigative body be allowed to inspect? Who might they be? Globalists, possibly? Objectivity is so prevalent in today's world.
This thread is about the use of chemicals? No, it is about you being gleeful that millions of dollars we don't have were used to attack a government that allegedly and illogically used chlorine against its own people. The military allegedly used the gas against its own families. This is your opinion because the opinion-makers told you to have this opinion so you'd wave the flag when our military was used in a manner contrary to its reason to exist.

There should be consequences for injustices around the world? Maybe, but it is not this nation's duty or obligation to mete it out. Simple as that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@SanAntonioPrepper You think there is a clique on this board? Why is that?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tomorrow an investigative team will be in Duoma to find evidence.

An objective, Swiss team. Assuming anyone is objective.

Syria 'chemical attack': OPCW investigators to be allowed into Douma - BBC News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You know what, there's no way that team can be objective. After all, that organization determined the nerve agent used in the U.S. was of Western origin. It had to be the Russians, right? There's no reason for the globalists to be causing mayhem in the world. Right?


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

My responses are in blue



Denton said:


> I asked you specific questions, you ignored them. I'm not your for you to pop in and decide I am to debate you.
> 
> Im open to answering your questions but you posted a lot. A whole bunch in a short amount of time. What question do you have that you would like my opinion about?
> 
> ...





Denton said:


> @SanAntonioPrepper You think there is a clique on this board? Why is that?


I do. Various things I have observed. I think if we got into this topic here, it would derail this thread. I just mentioned it here briefly, without going into detail because its something I personally have observed on this forum from my short tenure here and I feel it is discouraging. That and the publicly allowed (without a respectful public reprimand from a mod) disrespectful, patronizing and abusive names, labels and speech on the many threads on this entire forum. I thought about making a thread about this in another section of the forum but I to this point have not. Thats really all I have to say about this topic (abusive speech, name calling etc) on this particular thread.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> My responses are in blue
> 
> I do. Various things I have observed. I think if we got into this topic here, it would derail this thread. I just mentioned it here briefly, without going into detail because its something I personally have observed on this forum from my short tenure here and I feel it is discouraging. That and the publicly allowed (without a respectful public reprimand from a mod) disrespectful, patronizing and abusive names, labels and speech on the many threads on this entire forum. I thought about making a thread about this in another section of the forum but I to this point have not. Thats really all I have to say about this topic on this particular thread.


Yeah, I figured your response were in blue. You can't respond as the rest of us do? What? Would you like to take the time and respond to your responses within the response in another color?

Yes, you are a wilting flower because you asserted I "disrespected" you. You're trying to play the victim. I find that to be the last gasp of a wilting flower.

To make it clear as you couldn't figure it out in my (mostly) proper usage of English and in a more succint manner, I never said that chlorine gas was not released. As a matter of fact, I asked a couple times, who would benefit from the usage of chemicals. Would Assad or his military? Nope. Who, then?

I can see how you were confused. After all, in doing your best to defend to defend the positions of those who led you to believe it is our responsibility to attack government that allegedly uses chemical weapons (even if internally), you declared that "enemies foreign and domestic" means any evil, even if it is by some small government that has no means by which to project an existential threat to this nation or its constitution.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Denton said:


> Yeah, I figured your response were in blue. You can't respond as the rest of us do? What? Would you like to take the time and respond to your responses within the response in another color?
> 
> Yes,* you are a wilting flower* because you asserted I "disrespected" you. You're trying to play the victim. I find that to be the last gasp of a wilting flower.
> 
> ...


And yet, you continue to name call and disrespect. Ive asserted that I am not ok with you doing this. Please stop. If you can not stop, I dont have anything further to say to you. Im willing to respectfully debate with you but I am not willing to allow you to continue to throw insults and name call. Its your call. Ball is in your court. Just know that if your actions of name calling and insults continue, while it is a free country and you can do as you please, there are consequences for your actions and that consequence is I choose not to engage with you further.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@SanAntonioPrepper said: "I do. Various things I have observed. I think if we got into this topic here, it would derail this thread. I just mentioned it here briefly, without going into detail because its something I personally have observed on this forum from my short tenure here and I feel it is discouraging. That and the publicly allowed (without a respectful public reprimand from a mod) disrespectful, patronizing and abusive names, labels and speech on the many threads on this entire forum. I thought about making a thread about this in another section of the forum but I to this point have not. Thats really all I have to say about this topic on this particular thread" when I rhetorically asked if he thought there are cliques on this board.
My response was in response to this, said n this thread: "I have noticed a clique on this forum so to speak."
Now, you think it'll be a distraction. 
I am quite certain your opinion would change if this were a board full of NeoCons who think as they are told to think and aren't able to logically analyse events for themselves.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> And yet, you continue to name call and disrespect. Ive asserted that I am not ok with you doing this. Please stop. If you can not stop, I dont have anything further to say to you. Im willing to respectfully debate with you but I am not willing to allow you to continue to throw insults and name call. Its your call. Ball is in your court. Just know that if your actions of name calling and insults continue, while it is a free country and you can do as you please, there are consequences for your actions and that consequence is I choose not to engage with you further.


Will2 ? Is that you?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> And yet, you continue to name call and disrespect. Ive asserted that I am not ok with you doing this. Please stop. If you can not stop, I dont have anything further to say to you. Im willing to respectfully debate with you but I am not willing to allow you to continue to throw insults and name call. Its your call. Ball is in your court. Just know that if your actions of name calling and insults continue, while it is a free country and you can do as you please, there are consequences for your actions and that consequence is I choose not to engage with you further.


Oh, gosh. You assert I disrespect you (ad hominem attack on me as I didn't "disrespect" you in the first place) because I continuously call you on your knee-jerk position that doesn't take into consideration the mission of our military. That makes you a........_what_?

I have broken your positions and you have not been able to answer my questions in a manner that was respectful to the intentions of the founding fathers. You will choose not to engage with me further? Do you think I'll find that to be some great loss? Gosh, you hold yourself in high esteem, don't you? Of course you do. After all, my mere dissent is disrespect in your mind.
Tell me you are a youngun. Give yourself a handicap (golf term) so that I can have some respect for your thoughts. After all, two decades ago I would have been in your corner.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Will2 ? Is that you?


Naw, I don't think Will2 would blindly take the side of the military/industrial complex that is owned by the globalists.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

My, my. The persecution is deep tonight.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@Denton, he's mad at me. I took offense at his insinuation, and as normal, I took the direct route instead of being tactful. He's mad because no one slapped my wrist for telling him he could piss off. 
I just became emotionally involved when, after I have read his threads before, and often agreed, he insinuated I may be cowardly. Of course, he resorted to claiming he did no such thing, but sure did nothing to assure me otherwise. 
So, I was triggered. I felt there was no social justice afforded me, and I became distraught.
But I have learned that a group of people with similar opinions is a clique, and for that new found knowledge, I am appreciative.
I will now bow out of this thread as suggested, and will leave you fine gentlemen to debate gracefully, without the rudeness I bring to the table.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> @Denton, he's mad at me. I took offense at his insinuation, and as normal, I took the direct route instead of being tactful. He's mad because no one slapped my wrist for telling him he could piss off.
> I just became emotionally involved when, after I have read his threads before, and often agreed, he insinuated I may be cowardly. Of course, he resorted to claiming he did no such thing, but sure did nothing to assure me otherwise.
> So, I was triggered. I felt there was no social justice afforded me, and I became distraught.
> But I have learned that a group of people with similar opinions is a clique, and for that new found knowledge, I am appreciative.
> I will now bow out of this thread as suggested, and will leave you fine gentlemen to debate gracefully, without the rudeness I bring to the table.


We all might as well bow out. We aren't going to change our positions.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

What did I miss? Are you guys pooping in my safe place?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness. Fight..Fight.
No, I agree with a lot on here, Mostly, the premise that " I don't even know" what really happened, and then there is the "should America get involved" question.
I am not prior military, not do I have any children in the military. BUT, I will say, I respect the men and women in uniform, and have their back.
So much info, after you dig through the "blatant name calling" (Denton, HOW DARE you call someone a wilted flower?) that mu head hurt reading these ten pages.
I still love you deplorables...


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> @Denton, he's mad at me. I took offense at his insinuation, and as normal, I took the direct route instead of being tactful. He's mad because no one slapped my wrist for telling him he could piss off.
> I just became emotionally involved when, after I have read his threads before, and often agreed, he insinuated I may be cowardly. Of course, he resorted to claiming he did no such thing, but sure did nothing to assure me otherwise.
> So, I was triggered. I felt there was no social justice afforded me, and I became distraught.
> But I have learned that a group of people with similar opinions is a clique, and for that new found knowledge, I am appreciative.
> I will now bow out of this thread as suggested, and will leave you fine gentlemen to debate gracefully, without the rudeness I bring to the table.


Im not mad at either you or Denton. What I did, however, was set and requested respect for a boundary. A boundary that I see is regularly crossed on this forum even though its explicitly stated in the code of conduct on this forum.

Here is section 2 of CoC:
Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on PrepperForums.net. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. Harassment will not be tolerated in this community. This includes private messages, social media, and user emails.

I dont mind debating with people and I enjoy respectful debate and constructive criticism. Not everyone will agree with me and I wont always agree with everyone. However, when personal attacks and name calling start, thats where the conversation with that person, any person, ends with me. The same goes for when racist and derogatory terms and labels are used because of a persons skin color, geographic location, religion, political affiliation or other things, or when people start in with personal attacks. These things may be perceived as acceptable behavior on this forum because its prevalent on this forum but that does not make it ok or acceptable, especially when this behavior is in direct opposition to the rules and code of conduct on this forum. These are things that happened not just on this thread but other threads involving other people (not me) throughout this forum.

Hopefully, things change for the better in respecting conduct rules and each other, even if we disagree with each other in the future. This is all I really have to say at this time on this topic in this thread.

Now, if people want to continue to respectfully discuss the thread topic, has anyone heard anything regarding an international investigation into what happened?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What part of done did you not get?

Ten pages later and you haven't even begun to change our minds about how the founders expected this nation to behave on the international stage. At the same time, we haven't convinced you to think for yourself instead of listening to the Establishment talking heads and pundits.
Then, after insinuating Coastie dad is a coward or that his son is, you play the victim when you were called out and even complained about "likes" on other people's responses, accusing us of having cliques, here.

Feel free to talk to yourself in this thread. I think we made it clear we are done.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> Im not mad at either you or Denton. What I did, however, was set and requested respect for a boundary. A boundary that I see is regularly crossed on this forum even though its explicitly stated in the code of conduct on this forum.
> 
> Here is section 2 of CoC:
> Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on PrepperForums.net. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. Harassment will not be tolerated in this community. This includes private messages, social media, and user emails.
> ...


I can't speak for the rest of these wineheads, but as for myself I respect everybody, unless .....

They insist on promoting a culture or a personal stance that supports:
dumbasses
jackasses
idiots
horseshit
bullshit
wining liberalism

Of course quickly identifying an allegiance to any of the above is my long honed talent. :vs_mad:


----------

